# Which Drying Towel?



## Flint (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi

Which drying towel do people recommend nowadays?

Thanks


----------



## hardsy_uk (Mar 26, 2012)

I use these... 

http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Miracle_Dryer.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There is a test on these in this weeks Auto Express cant remember what won but I think the Dodo juice one did well


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It came out on top I think by quite some margin


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

I use this:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...uys-wooly-mammoth-drying-towel/prod_1003.html

The car has more luxuries than I do!!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

And another one

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... towel.html


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I,ve been used the Polished Bliss drying towel for some time now and I can vouch for it being extremely good at what it's supposed to do!

Lamps


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

robokn said:


> It came out on top I think by quite some margin


It came third although was the best at water absorption.
The Kent towel won.
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/p ... ested.html


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

m-a-r-k said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > It came out on top I think by quite some margin
> ...


+1


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

The auto-glym towel works well but quite pricey compared to some of the larger towels. 
Can't complain for the £1.50 I bought it for though!!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

These are amazing. Looks very similar to some of the others posted so any of those will probably do well.


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

The kent one seems to be half the price of the other ones mentioned on here, and came out top of the results? Hmm... tempting


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> These are amazing. Looks very similar to some of the others posted so any of those will probably do well.


+1

cant beleive i hadn't used one before!


----------

